

If Froyo and Google TV is the best Google has to offer, they're in trouble - jmarinez
http://jmarinez.typepad.com/blog/2010/05/if-froyo-and-google-tv-is-the-best-google-has-to-offer-theyre-in-trouble.html
Google missed the mark with Froyo and Google TV at IO and Apple will eat their lunch.
======
ZeroGravitas
Is this a subtle parody? The fact that every second item involves this fanboy
threatening Google with Apple's patents is scary if not.

